# 7018



## thomas s (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello,All
Can someone tell me about 7018 I can not even start an arc with this wire welder set on 90 amps AC What is going on. Thanks Tom


----------



## November X-ray (Jul 19, 2012)

Typically 7018 is not an AC current rod. It also has iron powder in the flux and is really suseptible to moisture and needs to be stored in an oven at temperatures high enough to keep moisture away. Depending on humidity a newly open box should be placed in an oven within four hours.

There are 7018 rods available that are specific for use with alternating current, and I believe the nomenclature on these rods is marked 7018AC.

Wait a minute, I just re-read your post and you said "wire welder", please provide me a little more detail as 7018 is a SMAW Electrode?

Good Luck!


----------



## November X-ray (Jul 19, 2012)

Here's some data on AC 7018 - http://www.lincolnelectric.com/en-u...Steels-Lincoln-Lincoln7018AC(LincolnElectric)


----------



## thomas s (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you,
November X-ray I will try and dry out the rods


----------



## November X-ray (Jul 19, 2012)

thomas s said:


> Thank you,
> November X-ray I will try and dry out the rods



Would you mind sharing information regarding your machine? Kinda thru me off when you mentioned "wire" welder!


----------



## Rbeckett (Jul 19, 2012)

In addition to getting moisture uptake 7018 is a low hydrogen rod that loves amps.  The general rule of thumb on 7018 is 1 amp per thousandth of rod, so a 1/8th rod is .125 diameter so it should be set to around 125 amps as a starting point.  7018 also likes correct stick out and stick angle,  Keep a good tight arc with the rod as close to perpendicular as possible.  7018 that has been exposed for too long is darn near impossible to start, so crank the amps up some more and burn it hot and fast.  Also a good hard look at the rod will tell you whether it is AC, DC, Low hydrogen, and moisture resistant.  Lots of different flavors of the same rod.  Good luck
Bob


----------



## thomas s (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you all for the help. I went up to 125 amps and put the rods in the oven and it worked. Tom


----------

